# Are popcorn trees good for anything



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here in the South, we have an invasive specie of tree known locally as a popcorn tree. It is also known as a Chinese tallow tree and is native to Asian countries, especially China. Various forestry services in the Southern states, declare them as harmful to our native vegetation. They drain the nutrients from the soil, starving nearby vegetation to suffer.We are urged to get rid of them . My property has many of these popcorn trees and I am taking steps to remove them. They can grow quite large, as much as 60' tall and 3' in diameter. I have seen pictures of bowls that were turned from a popcorn tree and they are beautiful. I don't intend to do any turning, but does anyone have experience using it's wood for any other project other than turning?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Seams like you should get a lot of good lumber from any kind of tree that size. The worst you could do is have lots of framing lumber.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Is that sweet gum?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Fridge-I think you and i call them "chicken trees". Bright white wood, but not sure of its hardness or usefulness as turning stock.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Gotcha. I've heard them called popcorn as well I thought they were a sweet gum variety.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a sweetgum variety. An invasive from Southeast Asia. Takes over bottomlands and out-competes native vegetation. Runs rampart. A real issue on the Gulf Coast.

Triadica sebifera. Chinese Tallow. Also called Popcorn Tree because the fruits look like popcorn (popped popcorn, not the kernals). Most professional foresters and wildlife biologists do not see any redeeming value in it, even in the wood which is kinda bland and non-descript.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Not a sweetgum variety. An invasive from Southeast Asia. Takes over bottomlands and out-competes native vegetation. Runs rampart. A real issue on the Gulf Coast.
> 
> Triadica sebifera. Chinese Tallow. Also called Popcorn Tree because the fruits look like popcorn (popped popcorn, not the kernals). Most professional foresters and wildlife biologists do not see any redeeming value in it, even in the *wood which is kinda bland and non-descript. *
> 
> - WDHLT15


Like I said, framing lumber! LOL


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Us turners will turn anything, as long as we can get it on the lathe. )


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

I had one piece that I carved a large heart from and it carved great. Not sure how it would take detail but very well I think. Takes stain great but the piece I had did not not have distinct grain pattern. I believe it would be a good turning wood.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Carves great, takes stain well, no distinct grain pattern . . . sounds like a great woodworking tree! Kinda like Aspen or Linden (Basswood), except Aspen doesn't take stain worth a damn. I looked it up. It grows here in Georgia. I don't recall ever seeing one, but then I don't pay that much attention to trees when I am driving. I made a note of the leaf and its appearance, will try to find on and hopefully get some wood from it to try.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Planeman40, you can come on down here to my place in Panama City, Florida if you want to see popcorn trees. I've only got about twenty on my little half acre lot. We had six to start with but they propagate so many ways and are so hard to kill that I've just about gave up the battle…

Herb


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Herb!

I think I'll wait until the next college spring break. This 76 year old man wants to fraternize with the drunken college babes! (though I don't think I'd recall what to do with her if I caught one) : )


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Fire wood!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

> Like I said, framing lumber! LOL
> 
> - papadan


I would never frame a house with sweet gum. In addition to being weak, it twists, cups and bows even after it is kiln dried. It isn't any good for firewood either because it burns so poorly and has such a small heat content. As my FIL used to say, you can't burn sweet gum but if you build a really hot fire, you can melt it a little around the edges.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

The only real redeeming quality this stuff has is that is is the best autumn color we have in the deep south.


----------



## BobWaur (5 mo ago)

The popcorn tree makes decent firewood. I have 13 acres of low land that floods seasonally. It is covered with these trees which I coppice on a rotation for firewood. I get 1 1/2 cords per year and it grows so fast I will never run out of firewood. It burns hot and medium fast and has a pleasant smell. Cut at about 4 inches in diameter It needs no splitting.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds kind of like Tree of Heaven, invasive trouble maker. I have been researching the "hack and squirt" method of killing trees. Now I just need to sneak into the neighbors yard to complete the mission.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Antique thread started before Hobbit house added Tallow tree:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/tallowtree.htm

Seems kinda boring. Woodslabs reports it has medium allergenic response.

YMMV


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

So how does it taste? Maybe instead of chopping them down you could get a Chipper Shredder? Open a theater?

Probably not, ehh?


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

> Thanks Herb!
> 
> I think I ll wait until the next college spring break. This 76 year old man wants to fraternize with the drunken college babes! (though I don t think I d recall what to do with her if I caught one) : )
> 
> - Planeman40


Kill her and have her stuffed.. No..don't do that.. I wouldn't mind stuffing one, but that's another issue.. Darn..I miss being young some days, but I do enjoy afternoon guilt free naps any time I want..


----------

